# Pics from the Epica Show (56k=Go watch paint dry)



## Regor (Sep 19, 2007)

We absolutely played the best gig of our lives that night! Fuck that was fun.

Big thanks to Eric (not on this board) who took these pics for us!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 19, 2007)

Regor said:


>



"i'm going to eat your children." 

cool pics. congrats on the show.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 19, 2007)

M-307 \m/


----------



## Ror3h (Sep 19, 2007)

Cool pics, looks like a good gig, but no pics of the fine lady who sings for Epica??


----------



## Regor (Sep 19, 2007)

Ror3h said:


> Cool pics, looks like a good gig, but no pics of the fine lady who sings for Epica??



They're not on this computer.  I'll post them later.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 19, 2007)

I was going to say - "what, no Simone pics"? 

Nice stuff, though.


----------



## kindred_spirits (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice pics, congrats!

Wearing your own bands shirt though...


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 19, 2007)

kindred_spirits said:


> Nice pics, congrats!
> 
> Wearing your own bands shirt though...



Shit, if my band kicked ass, i'd wear my own shirts all over.


----------



## Kakaka (Sep 19, 2007)

Cool! Are there any comments/reviews on your show available? Wouldn't you like to comment it yourself?


----------



## Leon (Sep 19, 2007)

man, i really wanted to be at this show 

Kevin looks like he's actually cracking a smile in one of those shots. that alone tells me the show was great!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 19, 2007)

Ror3h said:


> Cool pics, looks like a good gig, but no pics of the fine lady who sings for Epica??



+1 

Rog you know we  you, but I clicked the link expecting to see some Simone shots


----------



## Regor (Sep 19, 2007)

kindred_spirits said:


> Nice pics, congrats!
> 
> Wearing your own bands shirt though...



Hey, when you're in a band that isn't well known, you've gotta get your name out there as much as possible (hence, the BIG RED LIGHT on my rig). If I don't promote my own band, who will?




Metal Ken said:


> Shit, if my band kicked ass, i'd wear my own shirts all over.



Why thank you Ken 




Kakaka said:


> Cool! Are there any comments/reviews on your show available? Wouldn't you like to comment it yourself?



Yeah, I'd like to... but I'm too fucking tired to write my own review! LOL
Tell you what, I'm sure Eric (photographer) will be writing a review, and his are very good. I'll post it up when he does.


----------



## Leon (Sep 19, 2007)

shit... where's MY JustDefy shirt?


----------



## Regor (Sep 19, 2007)

Leon said:


> shit... where's MY JustDefy shirt?



You didn't buy one yet  



And for the horn dogs... the 'Simone' pics are currently uploading.


----------



## Regor (Sep 19, 2007)

And I don't care what anyone says about me for saying this. But having lost mine, I'm super jealous of Simone's hair!! 








Our drummer Gordo w/Simone


----------



## Michael (Sep 20, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I was going to say - "what, no Simone pics"?



Me too. 


Looks like a good gig though. 

EDIT: Cool Epica pic's.


----------



## Leon (Sep 20, 2007)

how much are they? i'll grab one the next time i'm up, fo shizzle


----------



## Regor (Sep 20, 2007)

$10. Cheap enough. What size do you wear? I'll make sure to keep it in stock.


----------



## EclecticFinn (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing! I do agree that the closeup shot is a bit scary...in a good way


----------



## Regor (Sep 21, 2007)

Kakaka said:


> Cool! Are there any comments/reviews on your show available? Wouldn't you like to comment it yourself?




Here's a review of the show
Myspace.com Blogs:abydos MySpace Blog


----------



## Leon (Sep 21, 2007)

M


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 21, 2007)

NICE Very cool pics! I just ordered the Epica cd yesterday.


----------



## Ror3h (Sep 21, 2007)

Regor said:


>


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 22, 2007)

Simone ftw


----------

